# GSD w/out a tail? Rottie?



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I met this girl yesterday. To me she looks like a bizarrely proportionate mix of GSD and Rottweiler? Do you think so too? She is a sweetie!

This was after I gave her a couple of good treats-









And then crouched down to take a picture-but she thought I was that way to give her XOXO! Here I come!









No tail!









Just a pretty girl-older girl maybe 8-10? 









And she liked to pose. 


















I think she's just gorgeous!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh wow. She does look like a shepherd!
She is gorgeous either way!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, her head is sheperd and the rest of her body looks like a Rottweiler. But she's cute.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well fed bi -color w/out a tail? I agree she is beautiful


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She's looks like an australian cattle dog mix to me. 

What is her story? Is she available for adoption?


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

She looks like a HUGE Bruno!!!


----------



## godiva13 (May 1, 2007)

I thought cattle dog too!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She DOES look like a HUGE Bruno.







I didn't want to go see her because she reminded me of Bruno and Kramer combined. 

Cattle dog! Yeah--that too! She is very cool looking. 

A person I used to work with called me about her. Someone on FB in like...MN? I don't know-somewhere far from WNY posted her. She's in this area and needs help so she called me and I went out to see her. Forgot to post this one-kind of a snapshot of her personality-she is a talker too...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ruth-tried to PM you with more of her story. I can do so for anyone else as well. 

oh-yeah-duh-you are over your limit on pm-s.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

ok, will clean out my pms. does she like cats?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I think she definently has Rotti in there for sure, has those classic tan circles near her eyes and is stocky body. Maybe they thought she was gonna look like a rottie at birth so they docked the tail to make sure, but then the ears stood up. Well she is gorgeous!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Strana1Well fed bi -color w/out a tail? I agree she is beautiful


Her markings look just like Mein Luther's! He was a rescue and someone had written MIX on his card in a different pen and handwriting than the rest of the writing on his owner turn in info. So it was always a question in the back of my mind.










Luther didn't have the barrel chest this girl has or the rottie hocks and roundish head.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She's cute!!! And looks just like my brother's GSD/Rottie cross.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Friend of mine has that mix and calles him her Rotten Shepherd.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I'm going with your initial impression. GSD & Rotti. I used to have a Rotti and I can see it in this dog for sure. Usually makes an awkward looking mix tho and this one is adorable. Very beautiful


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerFriend of mine has that mix and calles him her Rotten Shepherd.


lol, I've heard that before. It's a nice mix of breeds so I'm sure she's teasing him lovingly.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There is a Rotti/Shepherd mix in my building who Stark plays with on a regular basis and he looks identical.

I will try to get pictures of him and post.

Adorable girl!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

She is a cutie. Definitely looks like Aussie Cattle Dog/Rottie to me. I think Cattle dogs can be born tailless so that might explain it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOWZA she's a looker!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

To me, this is the expression that screams GSD mix:










I definitely agree about the Rottie part.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I dunno. She is a looker. 

I see Cattle Dog too in that expression, they are so intelligent. Marked like a Rotti. 

Love her look though. She is just ready to say important stuff!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She is, Kelly, and she certainly tries! She's a talker and a leaner. 

I am going to try to take her to the vet on Friday - I guess that will be a good cat/dog test!









I see the Cattle Dog too...would love to see your neighbor's dog Elisabeth. 

Luther was just stunning. Wow. 

We won't tell her she's a Rotten Shep!


----------

